# Objekte vom Typ Date vergleichen



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

Ich habe zwei Objekte vom Typ Date. Ich würde diese nun gerne vergleichen:

leider klappt das nicht mit >. Wie kann ich das umsetzen?


```
if(o1 > o2)
{
    
}
```


----------



## Niki (7. Jan 2008)

mit
compareTo, oder
after, oder
before:

```
Date d1 = new Date();
Date d2 = new Date();

System.out.println(d1.compareTo(d2));

System.out.println(d1.after(d2));
```


----------



## JPKI (7. Jan 2008)

Oder einfach

```
if (o1.getTime() > o2.getTime())
{
...
}
```


----------

